# Photo shoot in 6 weeks!



## fireman (Jan 27, 2011)

Currently I'm 5'7" 171 lbs approx 18% bf. I know that 6 weeks isn't enough time to cut to my best physique, but going natty could you give me some pointers for this limited amount of time. 

Cardio: mornings 35 min
Weights: evening 1hr
Diet: 1800-2000 cals 40/40/20 ratio

I not hungry at all and sometimes I just barely hit 1800 cals. 

What can I do to adjust my diet/training to drop as much fat as possible in 6 weeks.


----------



## cooper35 (Jan 28, 2011)

it's easier if you tell us the grams of protein and fat your intaking first either way try and hit at least 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight and .5 grams of healthy fat per pound of body weight.  2000 calories is probably pretty close for you to lose the most fat while keeping the most muscle for your weight. best way to know is find your caloric maintenance level then eat 500 calories under that to lose about a pound of fat per week.


----------



## Built (Jan 28, 2011)

fireman, the best thing you could do is follow Rapid Fat Loss (Lyle McDonald sells it on bodyrecomposition) for the next five weeks, then do a week of water-loading, with a carb-load the day or two before the shoot. 

You'll lose the most fat and look better than any other method you could follow.


----------



## fireman (Jan 28, 2011)

Built said:


> fireman, the best thing you could do is follow Rapid Fat Loss (Lyle McDonald sells it on bodyrecomposition) for the next five weeks, then do a week of water-loading, with a carb-load the day or two before the shoot.
> 
> You'll lose the most fat and look better than any other method you could follow.




Awesome will do sir! Thank you & repped!


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 28, 2011)

You're not going to thank her a few days in...


----------



## SFW (Jan 28, 2011)

fireman said:


> Currently I'm 5'7" 171 lbs approx 18% bf.


 

You will do just fine my friend.


----------



## cutright (Jan 29, 2011)

That's funny^^^^


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 29, 2011)

Built said:


> fireman, the best thing you could do is follow Rapid Fat Loss (Lyle McDonald sells it on bodyrecomposition) for the next five weeks, then do a week of water-loading, with a carb-load the day or two before the shoot.
> 
> You'll lose the most fat and look better than any other method you could follow.



Do this.  End of discussion.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 29, 2011)

fireman said:


> Awesome will do sir! Thank you & repped!



That would be ma'am....get it right!   





gtbmed said:


> You're not going to thank her a few days in...



um, yea


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 1, 2011)

fireman said:


> Currently I'm 5'7" 171 lbs approx 18% bf. I know that 6 weeks isn't enough time to cut to my best physique, but going natty could you give me some pointers for this limited amount of time.
> 
> Cardio: mornings 35 min
> Weights: evening 1hr
> ...





Do cardio at night as well as in the morning

Do weight for 45 minutes, less rest in between sets=more calories burned.

Sodium is VERY important the last 2-4 weeks b4 ur photo shoot. You should start cutting all seasonings and eventually eat as little as sodium as possible a week b4 the shoot. You'll look shredded.


Btw, whats the photoshoot for? 

grandma's photo albulm, men's health, christmas photo, facebook? lol


----------



## Built (Feb 2, 2011)

Stfuandlift, have you competed - and if so, were you natural at the time? Because the rules are different. 


stfuandliftbtch said:


> Do cardio at night as well as in the morning
> Do weight for 45 minutes, less rest in between sets=more calories burned.


This is not good advise if you're running the RFL protein sparing modified fast - unless you're heavily assisted. 


stfuandliftbtch said:


> Sodium is VERY important the last 2-4 weeks b4 ur photo shoot. You should start cutting all seasonings and eventually eat as little as sodium as possible a week b4 the shoot. You'll look shredded.


Dropping salt too soon is not a good idea at all. Drop it the morning before the shoot. Your body will cling to it otherwise, and you'll have to water-load with distilled water. Not smart.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2011)

fireman said:


> Awesome will do sir! Thank you & repped!



Built is a female.


----------



## samp180 (Feb 7, 2011)

Drink tons of water


----------



## Recovery (Feb 7, 2011)

refer back to some old Dr. Pain posts considering male & female cutting plans...

get the duct tape out, because you're going to get ripped.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 7, 2011)

Built said:


> Stfuandlift, have you competed - and if so, were you natural at the time? Because the rules are different.
> 
> This is not good advise if you're running the RFL protein sparing modified fast - unless you're heavily assisted.
> 
> Dropping salt too soon is not a good idea at all. Drop it the morning before the shoot. Your body will cling to it otherwise, and you'll have to water-load with distilled water. Not smart.





hmmm? must have read some bogy info about the sodium then..damn you internet


----------



## fireman (Feb 7, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Do cardio at night as well as in the morning
> 
> Do weight for 45 minutes, less rest in between sets=more calories burned.
> 
> ...



best post so far thanks!

will do your cardio suggestion 

also, wow gonna be hard about the salt/seasoning but i will do this too.

The photo shoot is for another BB site, it's for a competition...i will explain more if giving the name of site & details isn't against the forum rules


----------



## fireman (Feb 7, 2011)

Built said:


> Stfuandlift, have you competed - and if so, were you natural at the time? Because the rules are different.
> 
> This is not good advise if you're running the RFL protein sparing modified fast - unless you're heavily assisted.
> 
> Dropping salt too soon is not a good idea at all. Drop it the morning before the shoot. Your body will cling to it otherwise, and you'll have to water-load with distilled water. Not smart.



fuuuuuuuuu.....i should've read b4 i posted my previous message


----------



## fireman (Feb 7, 2011)

Built,

could you give me a link of what to do to prepare? you seem to know a lot & others have told me to do things that you say not too??  so could you provide me a link to a thread that discuss this further for my cut?


----------



## fireman (Feb 7, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> That would be ma'am....get it right!



ooops, sorry won't happen again


----------



## Built (Feb 7, 2011)

fireman said:


> Built,
> 
> could you give me a link of what to do to prepare? you seem to know a lot & others have told me to do things that you say not too??  so could you provide me a link to a thread that discuss this further for my cut?


*
For the first five weeks:*
*Diet: *do Lyle McDonald's "Rapid Fat Loss" diet. This is extremely low calories, low carbs, and has a very specific protocol to follow. Read the book; meanwhile tell me your height, weight, and approximate bodyfat and I'll set it up for you. 
*Training: *Lift weights twice a week, basic full body workout, 3x8 squats, deads, bench, rows, chins, cleans or millies. That's it, and no, I'm not kidding. 
*Cardio:* walk an hour or more daily. Or ride a bike at a modest intensity (something that feels like walking). Or any combination you can stand. 
*
For peak-week:*
Dr. Joe's a good resource: Bodybuilding.com - Peak Week: It Has To Be Perfect! - Joe Klemczewski

So is Christian Thibaudeau - here's an article he wrote with another great resource, Chris Shugart: Shredded In 6 Days by Christian Thibaudeau and Chris Shugart | Enhanced Fitness and Performance

The second article has a decent setup. Read both of them and let me know what help you need setting it up.


----------



## fireman (Feb 8, 2011)

Built said:


> *
> For the first five weeks:*
> *Diet: *do Lyle McDonald's "Rapid Fat Loss" diet. This is extremely low calories, low carbs, and has a very specific protocol to follow. Read the book; meanwhile tell me your height, weight, and approximate bodyfat and I'll set it up for you.
> *Training: *Lift weights twice a week, basic full body workout, 3x8 squats, deads, bench, rows, chins, cleans or millies. That's it, and no, I'm not kidding.
> ...



Ok, can't do the "Rapid Fat Loss" program. If I follow your suggested training/cardio, what else can you suggest besides the "Rapid Fat Loss"?

Height: 5'7"
Weight: 173 
Fat: 19-20% 

Will post a pic tomorrow for further eval.

I will definitely do the Shredded in 6 days program! I just need to lose more fat b4 that time. Also, I will read your suggestions above. Thank you


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't do RFL because... ?


----------



## fireman (Feb 8, 2011)

Built said:


> Can't do RFL because... ?



need calories for my job 

&

possible muscle loss?? 

thoughts on these?


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2011)

You'd be surprised how much energy you have on RFL. Trust me, you'll be hungrier and more worn out on any other option, and we can tweak the calories so you're not ravenous. The training is minimal. Muscle loss will be minimal over a short term, and you'll drop the most fat possible. 

Can you get some good "before" pix taken? I'd love to document this. Front, back and side, in boxers, legs showing. Don't care if your face shows or not, if that matters to you.


----------



## fireman (Feb 8, 2011)

Built said:


> You'd be surprised how much energy you have on RFL. Trust me, you'll be hungrier and more worn out on any other option, and we can tweak the calories so you're not ravenous. The training is minimal. Muscle loss will be minimal over a short term, and you'll drop the most fat possible.
> 
> Can you get some good "before" pix taken? I'd love to document this. Front, back and side, in boxers, legs showing. Don't care if your face shows or not, if that matters to you.



I will post pics 2maro.

#1 can you post a cliff notes version of the RFL program & what exactly I need to do, including diet, training, and cardio?

#2 I'm worried that I won't have the energy at work.

#3 training minimal? wouldn't i want to train all the way up prior to the shredded in 6 days program?


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2011)

Rapid fat loss: basically nothing but leaves and lean meat all week; one modest cheat meal and one 5-hour carbup weekly. Training is a full-body workout (link in my sig has it) twice a week (and NO MORE than twice a week), plus unlimited walking. NO, you most certainly do NOT wish to train your way through this cut. Not unless you want to turn into a skinny p-90x bitch.


----------



## fireman (Feb 8, 2011)

Built said:


> Rapid fat loss: basically nothing but leaves and lean meat all week; one modest cheat meal and one 5-hour carbup weekly. Training is a full-body workout (link in my sig has it) twice a week (and NO MORE than twice a week), plus unlimited walking. NO, you most certainly do NOT wish to train your way through this cut. Not unless you want to turn into a skinny p-90x bitch.



Gotcha!
well, let me post the pics 2maro to make sure this is best.
If you think it's the best idea, could you tell me exactly what my macros should be daily. And explain the cheat & carbup meal? 

inb4 just read the 93 page book you skinny p90x bitch!


----------



## fireman (Feb 9, 2011)

pics added:


----------



## Built (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, this is going to work great! I don't think you're 18%. I think you're under 15%. Let's call it 15% for planning purposes.  We just need to get 10-13 lbs off you for this, and that's do-able. 

So here's what you're going to do: today, I'd like you to do a depletion workout to kick this into gear. You ever do a depletion workout? I'd like you to do one today, and another tomorrow. We want to get rid of your glycogen and get you into ketosis fast so your appetite goes and you go to fat-burning quickly.

Your diet for the next 12 days is going to be about 300g protein, under 50g of carb and under 50g of fat. Keep calories at or below 1300. One serving of dairy daily - something like a cup of lowfat yogurt or cottage cheese is fine. Eat one big meal or 23 microsnacks, I don't care. However you can manage is fine. Try having a protein shake before meals; it'll help you feel fuller. 

This will be followed by a two-day carbup, then another 12 days of leaves and meat. We'll see how you look at this point and re-assess. 

*Supplements*
          Salt food normally. 
1g potassium, 1g calcium, 500mg magnesium,   10g fish oil, a   Multi, also 1g vitamin C       

*Your workouts will be as follow*:
*Cardio*


One hour or more of walking every day. Not all at once unless you want to.
*Weights*


 Today: depletion
 tomorrow: depletion
rest
full body workout 1
rest
rest
full body workout 2
rest
rest
full body workout 1
rest
rest
mid-day: tension workout followed by carbup
remain active, continue carbup
Repeat this two-week cycle, but do full-body workout 2 on day 4.


*WORKOUTS*
*
Full-body 1:* 3x5-8 reps of each


 cleans
 squats
 olympic bar corner press
 chins
 *
Full-body 2:*  3x5-8 reps of each


deads - off the floor
bench
good mornings
rows - t-bar, bent over, or dumbbell, your choice

*Tension workout*: 3x8-12 each, not too heavy, just enough for a good pump (okay you won't get a pump because you'll be depleted, but you WOULD get a pump if you did this carbed-up)


squats or leg press
deads - any style
bench
chins or lat pulldowns
shoulder press (olympic bar is a great choice here)
rows - pick your poison
calves - on a leg press is good, you won't get too wobbly
bis - standing
tris - whatever you like, dips, close-grip bench, French press, whatever

*           Depletion Workout*
Do 3 sets of 15-20 reps for each exercise, in order, 60 seconds rest,   2-second  concentrics, 1 second excentrics.           Not too heavy - this is to  deplete glycogen, not to get sore.   Whole workout should take about an  hour. 


Seated Cable   Rows   30-60 seconds
Lateral   Raises   30-60 second
Standing Calf   Raise   30-60 seconds
Barbell   Curls    30-60 seconds
Triceps   Pushdowns   30-60 seconds
Front   squat-leg extensions superset, or leg press   30-60 second
Hyper bench   GHR-SHELC superset, or leg curls   30-60 seconds
Incline   Dumbbell Press   30-60 seconds
Lat Pulldowns   30-60 seconds
Lateral   Raises   30-60 seconds
Seated Calf   Raise   30-60 seconds
Alternating   Dumbbell Curl   30-60 seconds
Triceps   Pushdowns    30-60 seconds
Front   squat-leg extensions superset, or leg press   30-60 second
Hyper bench   GHR-SHELC superset, or leg curls   30-60 seconds


----------



## Built (Feb 9, 2011)

For the carbup on days 13 and14, start it after the tension workout. Before the tension workout, have a couple of pieces of fruit and a protein shake about an hour before you train, then train, then... carbup!

Day one, consume 185g protein, 700g carb and about 50g fat. 
Day two, consume 185g protein, 350g carb and about 50g fat. 

I highly recommend loading 25g creatine monohydrate during the carbup both days - it'll help you stay strong when you start dieting again, and it'll help you reglycogenate. LOTS of water, and please remain moderately active through the carbup. 

For the carbup, limit - but don't eliminate - sugars, fruits and honey. You can have some, just not lots. I highly recommend white rice for this, and stuff like white-flour bagels and noodles if your body handles wheat.


----------



## fireman (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you. I had a physical by my employer last week and they said my bf was 19.6%. But who knows as long as it’s lower in the near future! Due to my work schedule, I will start Day #1 on Saturday. A few questions for you please:

-	I’m currently take 5mg of creatine daily, do I continue this?
-	When the diet states meat & leaves, do I need to stick to this? Or just make sure I maintain my daily macros?
-	These foods sounds ok: chic breast, eggs, egg whites, tuna, vegs (count carbs), fish, turkey,….these meals are going to be sooooo boring!
-	How much water/day? Currently I intake 1.25 gallons/day.

Thank you & hope u get feeling better


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice work!  Good luck!  Built you are great.  Great advice as always.


----------



## Built (Feb 9, 2011)

fireman said:


> Thank you. I had a physical by my employer last week and they said my bf was 19.6%.


BIA? One of those handheld things? They're crap. If you were at all dehydrated or depleted, it would overestimate your bodyfat. If he used calipers, he doesn't know how to use them. Get a DEXA, or just believe me and proceed, but you're not 20% bodyfat. No way. 


fireman said:


> But who knows as long as it???s lower in the near future! Due to my work schedule, I will start Day #1 on Saturday. A few questions for you please:
> 
> -    I???m currently take 5mg of creatine daily, do I continue this?


Yes


fireman said:


> -    When the diet states meat & leaves, do I need to stick to this? Or just make sure I maintain my daily macros?


You won't have much leeway, but if you can fit something else in, that's fine. Keep your calories at or below what I said. Keep your protein high. It's what will protect your lean mass and turn off your appetite. 


fireman said:


> -    These foods sounds ok: chic breast, eggs, egg whites, tuna, vegs (count carbs), fish, turkey,???.these meals are going to be sooooo boring!


They are. I did a lot of soups - cabbage is excellent in this because it's low in carbs, high in water and fibre, and like all cruciferous veggies, helps clear the metabolites of estrogen from your body. Soy sauce, mustard, lemon juice and pickles will become your friends. If you have any ephedrine, run it with caffeine, it's a good fit for PSMF. 



fireman said:


> -    How much water/day? Currently I intake 1.25 gallons/day.


This is fine.


fireman said:


> Thank you & hope u get feeling better


Thank you. I feel like ASS. 



Doublebase said:


> Nice work!  Good luck!  Built you are great.  Great advice as always.



Thanks bud.


----------



## 2003 V-ROD (Feb 9, 2011)

Prince said:


> Built is a female.


 

This is off topic but I wondering if BUILT keeps track of how many time she has been referred to as SIR ?

Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## Built (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't kept track, but I'm always curious why people think so. It's happened on other boards, even when I've indicated I'm female with one of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dealies.


----------



## fireman (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, the BF test was a machine not calipers. I will read the RFL program and start what you've suggested on Saturday. Thanks sooooo much!


----------



## fireman (Feb 9, 2011)

2003 V-ROD said:


> This is off topic but I wondering if BUILT keeps track of how many time she has been referred to as SIR ?
> 
> Sorry for the interruption.



notsureifsrs????? see her avatar pic------> low bf & ripped abs, honest mistake, built is great and I feel silly that I thought she was a he too


----------



## fireman (Feb 10, 2011)

Built,

Thank you for your help. Just a few more questions:

I will run the RFL for 14 days & re-eval at that point. I don't know if I can do it another 14 days after that, depends on how my body feels. 

#1 could a 14 days of RFL possibly be enough?

#2 EC stack - please help me w/ this. I've bought bronkaid & caff today.
I have read NUMEROUS threads on this. Could you give me a schedule and dosage for this 14 days. I could possibly run this longer than 14 days after I'm off the RFL program.

hope you're feeling betr and thanks again!


----------



## Built (Feb 10, 2011)

Sure, we'll see how you do. The second round could be a bit more relaxed depending on how you're doing.
 Ephedrine/caffeine you may run for months on end. 

I like to run it in microdoses. The standard stack is 25 mg ephedrine with 200mg caffeine, but you can do half that five or six times a day instead of the whole stack three times a day. makes it easier to titrate up and down with the doses. What dose is your Bronkaid?


----------



## fireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Built said:


> Sure, we'll see how you do. The second round could be a bit more relaxed depending on how you're doing.
> Ephedrine/caffeine you may run for months on end.
> 
> I like to run it in microdoses. The standard stack is 25 mg ephedrine with 200mg caffeine, but you can do half that five or six times a day instead of the whole stack three times a day. makes it easier to titrate up and down with the doses. What dose is your Bronkaid?



Bronkaid is 25mg.

I've read 3 chapters of RFL, should finish today. I have a lot of work in progress to do, so let me get working on it!


----------

